# NATURAL BORN KILLA TAMPA REVEAL



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, pics of the whole bike?


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2008, 06:41 PM~10285859
> *damn, pics of the whole bike?
> *



GIVE ME A SECOND BUDDY, THEY LOADING


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mas,mas,mas. please


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this is one of the nicest bike i have seen


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thaaank goood i'm still awake to see this revealing live  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 29 2008, 07:50 PM~10285927
> *thaaank goood i'm still awake to see this revealing live    :biggrin:
> *


trust me it will be worth it


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

niceeeeee


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 29 2008, 07:55 PM~10285955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

ITS ONLY 90% DONE, BY VEGAS IT WILL BE SOMETHING MORE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yall bought the display from that one dude from vejitos right?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks nice damm


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Its rideable, rear neon, center and front lights work


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

NICE BIKE HOMIE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

very nice bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK ASS BIKE FOO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

son of a bitch!!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks guys better pics tomorrow its a good show top bikes r at the show cash money is looking good with the new wheels lady death is a bad ass bike


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

DAMN LADY DEATH I LOVE THAT BIKE


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 29 2008, 06:55 PM~10285955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Radical or Full???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

radical


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 29 2008, 09:06 PM~10286780
> *radical
> *



Good luck!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 29 2008, 09:57 PM~10286703
> *thanks guys better pics tomorrow  its a good show top bikes r at the show cash money is looking good with the new wheels lady death is a bad ass bike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice 
worth the wait


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:wow: :wow: thats bad i like the mural of the skull looking up at you with in the paint


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

those skulls are definitley some of the best i've ever seen!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 30 2008, 02:55 AM~10285955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks good, it's a 20 or 26'?
nice paint by bugz and who did the murals?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

20 inch air brush by Rick westcott


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 29 2008, 09:40 PM~10285849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

there will be more update pics in www.ripcc.com 
look out for natural born killa shirts comming soon


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

real nice


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

love the murals who did them?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 30 2008, 09:08 AM~10288306
> *20 inch air brush by Rick westcott
> *


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

and best paint so far


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10290910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who took 1st?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is a badass bike!!!!


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

very nice bikk :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Mar 29 2008, 08:14 PM~10286063
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE
> *


when is tears of a clown makin a come back


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

just got home I'll post up the detail pics tomorrow


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

thats one very nice bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 30 2008, 04:40 AM~10285849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's the guy that paid $2600 for that paint and mural job huh? Well bro I gotta say it looks nice but if you want to WIN come to TNT for your parts. We had 5 bikes in PHX show that had TNT parts, every single one of them placed we even had 3rd place Sweepstake trike there and a bike that beat out Hermanos of Peace's Small change with just flat black painted parts with no engraving! 

So if you want to fuck with the best forget the rest come to TNT.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 08:17 AM~10295954
> *That's the guy that paid $2600 for that paint and mural job huh?  Well bro I gotta say it looks nice but if you want to WIN come to TNT for your parts.  We had 5 bikes in PHX show that had TNT parts, every single one of them placed we even had 3rd place Sweepstake trike there and a bike that beat out Hermanos of Peace's Small change with just flat black painted parts with no engraving!
> 
> So if you want to fuck with the best forget the rest come to TNT.
> *


The hating starts !!!its not about the parts I have. Look at the bike that was mike cash money n lady death all top bike those bike that ur talking about would of not even place if they were in Tampa I'll place on top of them o n by the way it wasnt 2600 n I said I was going to get best paint n I did ur paint wouldn't come close to mines or even ur bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 08:17 AM~10295954
> *That's the guy that paid $2600 for that paint and mural job huh?  Well bro I gotta say it looks nice but if you want to WIN come to TNT for your parts.  We had 5 bikes in PHX show that had TNT parts, every single one of them placed we even had 3rd place Sweepstake trike there and a bike that beat out Hermanos of Peace's Small change with just flat black painted parts with no engraving!
> 
> So if you want to fuck with the best forget the rest come to TNT.
> *


that paint got me the offer from Saul for a feature how many features have u gotten this makes #2 for me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 08:17 AM~10295954
> *That's the guy that paid $2600 for that paint and mural job huh?  Well bro I gotta say it looks nice but if you want to WIN come to TNT for your parts.  We had 5 bikes in PHX show that had TNT parts, every single one of them placed we even had 3rd place Sweepstake trike there and a bike that beat out Hermanos of Peace's Small change with just flat black painted parts with no engraving!
> 
> So if you want to fuck with the best forget the rest come to TNT.
> *


yo all the parts on that bike is from MIKE LINVILLE :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 09:32 AM~10296342
> *that paint got me the offer from Saul for a feature how many features have u gotten this makes #2 for me
> *


 :0 hell yea


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 06:34 PM~10296354
> *yo all the parts on that bike is from MIKE LINVILLE  :uh:
> *


I thought you made those parts? Nevermind then my bad those parts are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 06:32 PM~10296342
> *that paint got me the offer from Saul for a feature how many features have u gotten this makes #2 for me
> *


You talkin shit? :uh:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 09:49 AM~10296440
> *You talkin shit?  :uh:
> *


he said STFU!!!! :0 :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Tony, Go back to your cave and stop promoting your business in his topic!!! 

His bike is bad ass. bottom line 

Danny, lets go to Denver!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Mar 31 2008, 06:51 PM~10296452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everybody be hatin today


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 09:49 AM~10296440
> *You talkin shit?  :uh:
> *


no ur the 1 talking shit I'm responding to ur smart comments


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Mar 31 2008, 09:51 AM~10296455
> *Tony, Go back to your cave and stop promoting your business in his topic!!!
> 
> His bike is bad ass. bottom line
> ...


let's go!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Danny, this is your topic. Tony comes in here and promotes and knocks Wicked and me and We are hating? 

How?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 09:52 AM~10296460
> *everybody be hatin today
> *


Dont cry :tears: Im just messing with you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Mar 31 2008, 06:56 PM~10296501
> *Danny, this is your topic. Tony comes in here and promotes and knocks Wicked and me and We are hating?
> 
> How?
> *


Well I gotta knock wicked its my job


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 09:58 AM~10296529
> *Well I gotta knock wicked its my job
> *


But then it could be bad business i say ACT PROFESSIONAL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Mar 31 2008, 10:56 AM~10296501
> *Danny, this is your topic. Tony comes in here and promotes and knocks Wicked and me and We are hating?
> 
> How?
> *


all the parts are proportioned and flow just right! not all cluttered...overall executed well! im sure it will recieve upgrades here and there...

luv the paint, stright prinstripe lines and all! competing with that frame, the ambundance of custom parts like rims and more accessoires are going to have to come along to be on top....

comp aside the bike looks bad ass


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Mar 31 2008, 09:56 AM~10296501
> *Danny, this is your topic. Tony comes in here and promotes and knocks Wicked and me and We are hating?
> 
> How?
> *


mike u n wicked r supporting everybody that been on this topic love this bike the only hater on here is tony. A guy that never had a feature


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 31 2008, 11:01 AM~10296552
> *But then it could be bad business i say ACT PROFESSIONAL
> *


x100!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 09:58 AM~10296529
> *Well I gotta knock wicked its my job
> *


damn i hope you getting paid good cause i know everytime you hate on me it brings me more customers :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 07:03 PM~10296571
> *mike u n wicked r supporting everybody that been on this  topic love this bike the only hater on here is tony. A guy that never had a feature
> *


I got ripped off from my feature. Nathan Trujillo was going to do one on me just before he left the magazine. I ain't hatin on the bike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 10:03 AM~10296571
> *mike u n wicked r supporting everybody that been on this  topic love this bike the only hater on here is tony. A guy that never had a feature
> *


shit bro you know i got your back


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Knock that shit off n stop killing the topic I'll post more pics tonight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 10:08 AM~10296634
> *Knock that shit off n stop killing the topic I'll post more pics tonight
> *


hey did your club show any cars?????


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 10:08 AM~10296634
> *Knock that shit off n stop killing the topic I'll post more pics tonight
> *


POST THEM UP RIGHT AWAY...I POSTED UP PHX LRM SHOW PICS THE NIGHT OF AND THEY WERE GOOD QUALITY


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 AM~10296653
> *POST THEM UP RIGHT AWAY...I POSTED UP PHX LRM SHOW PICS THE NIGHT OF AND THEY WERE GOOD QUALITY
> *


I'm at work right now I'll post them when I get home


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 10:13 AM~10296665
> *I'm at work right now I'll post them when I get home
> *



I UNDERSTAND I'LL WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 31 2008, 07:14 PM~10296675
> *I UNDERSTAND I'LL WAIT :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

theres 20 skulls airbrushed in the frame


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

very very niiiiiice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 05:46 PM~10301071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 07:17 AM~10295954
> *That's the guy that paid $2600 for that paint and mural job huh?  Well bro I gotta say it looks nice but if you want to WIN come to TNT for your parts.  We had 5 bikes in PHX show that had TNT parts, every single one of them placed we even had 3rd place Sweepstake trike there and a bike that beat out Hermanos of Peace's Small change with just flat black painted parts with no engraving!
> 
> So if you want to fuck with the best forget the rest come to TNT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2008, 05:44 PM~10301045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what the lowrider bike world needs. Clean and simple bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 08:32 PM~10302127
> *This is exactly what the lowrider bike world needs. Clean and simple bikes.  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST THE SAME COMMENT,THIS REMINDS 
ME OF A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

IM PUTTIN THIS ON THE LOWRIDER MYSPACE PAGE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

wow this bike is beautiful. i didnt get to see it in person, but just from the pictures, the attention to detail is great!, no corners cut. this is what patience and attention to detail gets you...perfection. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

fuck the haters or should i say hater! this is a bad ass bike, great job homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 09:32 PM~10302127
> *This is exactly what the lowrider bike world needs. Clean and simple bikes.  :thumbsup:
> *


agreed, in that class you need the clutter to rake up points...

the paint and striping flow excuted perfectly!!! 

color of the pinstripe....nice! luv the different hues of magenta over the different bases!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

luv this bike. the Cadillac tail light with the engraving is badddd.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 31 2008, 08:32 PM~10302127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank for all the positive comments


----------



## The Messiah R.I.P (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations to danny for his amazing effort and dedication he put into the spectacular NBK.very impressive the craftmanship the bike has and it has been a great honor to be a part of the NBK creation.although the bike is not finished it certainly is creating a massive wave of great responses and appreciation.Danny's passion for the sport will definitely take him to the top........Thank you Michael Linville for your support and help.good luck in your quest to surpass Casino Dreaming


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to take some good pics of it in Vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Apr 1 2008, 04:22 AM~10301430
> *very very niiiiiice
> 
> 
> ...


Dtwist cups :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 1 2008, 05:26 AM~10305168
> *what page so I can look it up
> X2 fuck the hater
> thank for all the positive comments
> *


page is under my name where it says cleveland lowriders


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Danny all I want to say is the bike looks great! Cant wait to see it in its complete form. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 1 2008, 12:05 PM~10306838
> *Dtwist cups :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks again guy i didnt know this bike was going to make such an impact on ppl you will see more of NBK this year not juts tampa 

here some pics of the bike and the diffrent looks it had in the past years

form a frame , to a candy green with front tanks and fender to its first show in 2002 with the candy magenta pink


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

*



Originally posted by The Messiah R.I.P@Apr 1 2008, 09:57 AM~10306762
Congratulations to danny for his amazing effort and dedication he put into the spectacular  NBK.very impressive the craftmanship  the bike has and it has been a great honor to be a part of the NBK creation.although the bike is not finished it certainly is creating a massive wave of great responses and appreciation.Danny's passion for the sport will definitely take him to the top........Thank you Michael Linville for your support and help.good luck in your quest to surpass Casino Dreaming 



Click to expand...


:0 :0*


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

1 feature LRm aug 2003










2005


















and now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 2 2008, 07:49 PM~10320133
> *1 feature LRm aug 2003
> 
> 
> ...


damn looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

nbk will be at the last laff show this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 7 2008, 08:21 PM~10359541
> *nbk will be at the last laff show this weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I guess I will need to bring you those braces huh?


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

mike call me homie


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 8 2008, 02:59 PM~10365632
> *I guess I will need to bring you those braces huh?
> *


 :uh: yes i need them lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 8 2008, 03:59 PM~10365632
> *I guess I will need to bring you those braces huh?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

new sprocket for the show this weekend ready for 2-tone


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 8 2008, 07:42 PM~10367562
> *new sprocket for the show this weekend ready for 2-tone
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :cheesy:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Whats that piece next to it???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 8 2008, 08:55 PM~10368287
> *Whats that piece next to it???
> *


 devils tail :dunno: another project :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 8 2008, 07:42 PM~10367562
> *new sprocket for the show this weekend ready for 2-tone
> 
> 
> ...


dmn turned out real nice bro


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE RIPSTA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2008, 08:52 PM~10480386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where your wheels go?????


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 08:55 PM~10480430
> *where your wheels go?????
> *


lol got stolen all they left was the frame :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10480601
> *lol got stolen all they left was the frame :uh:
> *


damn that suck i hope you beat teh fucker ass taht stole them :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 06:12 AM~10480620
> *damn that suck i hope you beat teh fucker ass taht stole them  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## schwinn1964 (Apr 10, 2008)

:twak: who ever took them fuck that fool up *!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2008, 08:10 PM~10480601
> *lol got stolen all they left was the frame :uh:
> *


 :angry: DAM THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

YO HOMIE NOW DAS WHAT YOU CALL A BAD AZZBIKE :yes: ON A 1 TO 10 ILL GIVE RIPSTAS BIKE A 11- NOW HATE SO I CAN :guns:YA AZZ ! HOLLA


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

DAS FUCKEDUP -4DAT WHEN U FIND THEM CUT THEY ARMS & LEGS OFF & PUT DAYASS ON A SKATEBOARD WIT NO SEAT BELT & PUSH THEY ASS IN2 TRAFFIC ( I BET DAY WONT STILL NO MO ) :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrMarcu$_@Apr 22 2008, 10:04 PM~10481163
> *DAS FUCKEDUP  -4DAT WHEN U FIND THEM CUT THEY ARMS & LEGS OFF & PUT DAYASS ON A SKATEBOARD WIT NO SEAT BELT & PUSH THEY ASS IN2 TRAFFIC ( I BET DAY WONT STILL NO MO ) :angry:
> *


damn that gangsta right there lol


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

new sprocket engraved on both sides sorry for the picture it was taken by phone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10595157
> *new sprocket engraved on both sides sorry for the  picture it was taken by phone
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks wicked :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 6 2008, 09:31 PM~10595157
> *new sprocket engraved on both sides sorry for the  picture it was taken by phone
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

old pics before the tampa show taken with a phone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

b-4











after


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 4 2008, 08:21 PM~10800735
> *b-4
> 
> 
> ...


damn it son looking good bro


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 4 2008, 09:21 PM~10800735
> *b-4
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10800766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 5 2008, 04:11 PM~10807040
> *thanks guys
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2008, 09:52 PM~10480386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 09:48 PM~10809585
> *  :angry:
> *


i know thats sad people stealing wheels lmfao  :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

yea that was a tight byke, a few bikes always from ours..


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

oppps came out twice....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

reason y the bike is called NBK click on this llink


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 10 2008, 05:16 PM~10840730
> *reason y the bike is called NBK click on this llink
> *



ESPECIALLY WITH THE NEW UPGRADES IS GOING STR8 TO THE TOP


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Mar 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10285955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass bike. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 11 2008, 02:16 AM~10840730
> *reason y the bike is called NBK click on this llink
> *


THOSE MOTHAFUCKAS :angry: :angry: wrecking up 64's :angry: :loco: 

looks like a toy was used for that scene though :biggrin: :biggrin: 





bike looks very good by the way


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619+Jun 11 2008, 12:00 AM~10843688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys

heres more updates pedals i just finished the gold they are engraved all around top, bottom,and sides :biggrin: pics taken with a phone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 14 2008, 01:03 PM~10869288
> *thanks guys
> 
> heres more updates pedals  i just finished the gold they are engraved all around top, bottom,and sides  :biggrin: pics taken with a phone
> ...


looks bad ass bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

clean :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 14 2008, 12:03 PM~10869288
> *thanks guys
> 
> heres more updates pedals  i just finished the gold they are engraved all around top, bottom,and sides  :biggrin: pics taken with a phone
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 14 2008, 12:03 PM~10869288
> *thanks guys
> 
> heres more updates pedals  i just finished the gold they are engraved all around top, bottom,and sides  :biggrin: pics taken with a phone
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

DENVER SHOW


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Jun 28 2008, 08:32 PM~10971885
> *DENVER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks real nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

just got back from denver i took 5 special award and 2 first place they ar ebest use of accessories,best plating, best display best engraving and for the only hater in this forum BEST PAIN, also 1st place radical and best of show it wa a long drive back home it was nice meeting funkytownroller n his boy cool guys, bone collector schwinn1966 and his family and everybody who came up to me see you in 4 months at the super show all the new upgrades were done in 4 months mron the parts to the engraving paint chrome and gold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 07:28 PM~11000189
> *just got back from denver i took 5 special award and 2 first place  they ar ebest use of accessories,best plating, best display best engraving and for the only hater in this forum BEST PAIN, also 1st place radical and best of show  it wa a long drive back home it was nice meeting funkytownroller n his boy cool guys, bone collector  schwinn1966 and his family and everybody who came up to me  see you in 4 months at the super show all the new upgrades were done in 4 months mron the parts to the engraving paint chrome and gold
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that is one of the nicest radicals to come out in the last few years, i really like that bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 2 2008, 06:34 PM~11000231
> *that is one of the nicest radicals to come out in the last few years, i really like that bike
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 06:28 PM~11000189
> *just got back from denver i took 5 special award and 2 first place  they ar ebest use of accessories,best plating, best display best engraving and for the only hater in this forum BEST PAIN, also 1st place radical and best of show  it wa a long drive back home it was nice meeting funkytownroller n his boy cool guys, bone collector  schwinn1966 and his family and everybody who came up to me  see you in 4 months at the super show all the new upgrades were done in 4 months mron the parts to the engraving paint chrome and gold
> *


way to go bro bike looks real good


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 2 2008, 06:31 PM~11000211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys ill post more detail pics right now i took then with my phone so they are not good quality the forks,sprocket,plaque,and supposrt bars were done by wicked
everything elses by toyshop


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11001290
> *thanks guys  ill post more detail pics right now i took then with my phone so they are not good quality  the forks,sprocket,plaque,and supposrt bars were done by wicked
> everything elses by toyshop
> *


anytime and there is some detailed pic in one of the topics bike looks real nice now go kick ass in vegas


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I really like NBK worth the time put on it very clean the rim's are sweet :0 I hope to see it in person one day so much detail to see.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

everything on the bike was engraver all around top and bottom in and out even the places you dont see without looking twice except the speedometer heres some pics enjoy


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 07:28 PM~11000189
> *just got back from denver i took 5 special award and 2 first place  they ar ebest use of accessories,best plating, best display best engraving and for the only hater in this forum BEST PAIN, also 1st place radical and best of show  it wa a long drive back home it was nice meeting funkytownroller n his boy cool guys, bone collector  schwinn1966 and his family and everybody who came up to me  see you in 4 months at the super show all the new upgrades were done in 4 months mron the parts to the engraving paint chrome and gold
> *


wassup fool...goddamn, you JUST got back :0 :0 :0 ....fuck that shit... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jul 2 2008, 09:10 PM~11001333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks it will be a pleasure to have my bike on display next to problems badass bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 09:37 PM~11001551
> *look how much i did in 2 months  now i have 4 months till vegas
> thanks  it will be a pleasure  to have my bike on display  next to problems  badass bike
> 
> ...


 :0 damn :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11001508
> *wassup fool...goddamn, you JUST got back :0  :0  :0 ....fuck that shit... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol yup around 8am this morning none stop driving that drive killed me


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 09:40 PM~11001581
> *lol yup  around 8am this morning none stop driving  that drive killed me
> *


Nice meetin u Bro!

Next time u come to Denver Ship me ur bike and Take a plane!



Ask Bones how ez it was :biggrin:

UR BIKE IS FLAWLESS! GREAT JOB! DENVER HAS NOT SEEN ANYTHIN LIKE THAT!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

DAMN IT MAN !! YOU NEED A BETTER CAMERA !


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11001633
> *Nice meetin u Bro!
> 
> Next time u come to Denver Ship me ur bike and Take a plane!
> ...



thanks i will next time too much in gas money


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 2 2008, 09:49 PM~11001685
> *DAMN IT MAN !! YOU NEED A BETTER CAMERA !
> *



lol i do those are taken with a phone i took my camera but didnt charge the batteries ill have to waite till my boy uploads his and sends them too me so i can post them up that all for now untill i get the pics from my boy


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 08:52 PM~11001716
> *lol i do those are taken with a phone  i took my camera  but didnt charge the batteries  ill have to waite till my boy uploads his and sends them too me so i can post them up that all for now untill i get the pics from my boy
> *


dont hide the detail from us half of us will never see this bike in person


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11001739
> *dont hide the detail from us half of us will never see this bike in person
> *


X2


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jul 2 2008, 09:55 PM~11001739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wont ill take more pics this weekend with a real camera


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 11:24 PM~11002058
> *i wont ill take more  pics this weekend  with a real camera
> *


Hey man, I would apreciate it if you could include a few of the spring seat. you have the sam one I got and I want to check yours out.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 10:27 PM~11002084
> *Hey man, I would apreciate it if you could include a few of the spring seat. you have the sam one I got and I want to check yours out.
> *


ok i have some of that ill post them up right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

photobucket is not letting me upload but heres 1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11002332
> *photobucket is not letting me upload but heres 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

"all about the details" good job homie shit looks clean  





> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11002332
> *photobucket is not letting me upload but heres 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass bro


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11002332
> *photobucket is not letting me upload but heres 1
> 
> 
> ...


make a new folder


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

for anyone who want to know most of my parts are aluminum n the plating does cost more than regular steel its alot easier to engrave but it scratches easy when its its in its raw form but it takes alot of weight of your bike


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

glad you cats made it back safe ...........You deserve every trophy you got man the bike clean


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

better pics


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 3 2008, 07:01 PM~11008576
> *better pics
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad ass wheel


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

YOU SHOWED YOUR ( ONLY) HATER WAZ UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Jul 3 2008, 10:12 PM~11009746
> *YOU SHOWED YOUR ( ONLY) HATER WAZ UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt for the supershow


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT for Florida bikes!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt for custom bikes


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ready for chrome


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 4 2008, 07:21 PM~11520923
> *ready for chrome
> 
> 
> ...



dat came out nice......looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 4 2008, 08:21 PM~11520923
> *ready for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 4 2008, 05:21 PM~11520923
> *ready for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


damn dude nice table top.


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

thasa pretty nice bike!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 4 2008, 08:21 PM~11520923
> *ready for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


I like this sprocket. Do you know where I can get one like it?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 4 2008, 08:26 PM~11521478
> *dat came out nice......looks good
> *


X2


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 06:28 PM~11529383
> *I like this sprocket. Do you know where I can get one like it?
> *


is it a sprocket......    






doesnt seem too functional if it is, i mena the teeth are not symetrical which means the chain wont stay on, and where is the hole for the piece that comes out of the crank....i thought it was like a disc brake made just for show or something like that,


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 5 2008, 09:03 PM~11530552
> *is it a sprocket......
> doesnt seem too functional if it is, i mena the teeth are not symetrical which means the chain wont stay on, and where is the hole for the piece that comes out of the crank....i thought it was like a disc brake made just for show or something like that,
> *


It is a fully funtional sprocket. The teeth are exactly the same as they are machined. I stopped putting holes on sprockets years ago, as the piece goes into the design piece serving the same function with a better overall appearence. 

Skiptooth sprockets have been around for a long time and are proven functional. I just take it to the next level for show purposes.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 09:26 PM~11530712
> *It is a fully funtional sprocket. The teeth are exactly the same as they are machined. I stopped putting holes on sprockets years ago, as the piece goes into the design piece serving the same function with a better overall appearence.
> 
> Skiptooth sprockets have been around for a long time and are proven functional. I just take it to the next level for show purposes.
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 4 2008, 07:21 PM~11520923
> *ready for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO  :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 09:26 PM~11530712
> *It is a fully funtional sprocket. The teeth are exactly the same as they are machined. I stopped putting holes on sprockets years ago, as the piece goes into the design piece serving the same function with a better overall appearence.
> 
> Skiptooth sprockets have been around for a long time and are proven functional. I just take it to the next level for show purposes.
> *


oh it just doesnt look perfectly round, i dont know, could be me...im not hating, or any of that bullshit, just wondering, either way it still looks good and will go good with all the rest of the engraved pieces on that bike


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT 4


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Sep 6 2008, 05:03 AM~11530552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Sorry Funkytown I gotta agree with Toyshop here. His sprockets resemble nothing like a functional sprocket but somehow the teeth always lineup in the chain without killing the look of the chain either. I've seen sprockets that were sectioned out that make the chain look odd, they dont have that rounded look they look more like square or something's missing or whatever but Toyshop sprockets always fit like stock no matter how crazy the design so I gotta tive him props for that :thumbsup: Toyshop has custom sprockets on lock


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11556818
> *x2  Sorry Funkytown I gotta agree with Toyshop here.  His sprockets resemble nothing like a functional sprocket but somehow the teeth always lineup in the chain without killing the look of the chain either.  I've seen sprockets that were sectioned out that make the chain look odd, they dont have that rounded look they look more like square or something's missing or whatever but Toyshop sprockets always fit like stock no matter how crazy the design so I gotta tive him props for that :thumbsup:  Toyshop has custom sprockets on lock
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


read the rest of the replies dummy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha ha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

JA


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NEW STYLE FOR THE UPCOMING 09 :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

check out my site let me know what you think just updated after a long time will be updating it more frequently now


http://www.ripsta85.webs.com/

natural born killa website


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11567866
> *NEW STYLE FOR THE UPCOMING 09  :dunno:
> *



yes just for the vegas show after the show the bike will no longer change anymore i have to work on other projects and its a the stage where im happy with it everytihng is perfect on it to me


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 14 2008, 01:41 PM~11599815
> *check out my site let me know what you think just updated after a long time  will be updating it more frequently now
> http://www.ripsta85.webs.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

just finished engraving sending to chrome


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 22 2008, 08:22 PM~11670233
> *
> just finished engraving  sending to chrome
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

its a kickstand lol


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 22 2008, 08:24 PM~11670258
> *
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

it will be 2-tone


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

STILL WAITING ON MY PARTS TO SEND THEM ALL... :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice kickstand!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

23 pieces were cut for the LV show all those 23 pieces were engraved and 2 tone in one week talk about fast turn around i will leave to vegas on friday o and i forgot one for from mannys that makes 24pieces 

this will complete NBK and the shirts will be made after the show and put on sale
right after the show


natural born killa website


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pics by twotonz @ vegas show


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 12 2008, 07:02 AM~11842167
> *Pics by twotonz @ vegas show
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Oct 12 2008, 08:02 AM~11842167
> *Pics by twotonz @ vegas show
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro good luck


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: REST IN PEACE c.c, ripsta85


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking real good too, florida makin a name out there :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Of course


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

really digging the faced turntable bar i was wondering when some would do that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2008, 03:57 PM~11844106
> *really digging the faced turntable bar i was wondering when some would do that
> *


it does cool as fuck  one bad ass bike and the money bike all the florida bikes are sting comp


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

thats really nice carnal


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

just updated the website with more datail pics











My Webpage


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 15 2008, 09:05 PM~11875450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 15 2008, 08:05 PM~11875450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those handlebars. :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 06:17 PM~11955748
> *I really like those handlebars.  :thumbsup:
> *


Mannys the boss when it comes to face n twisted parts might go back to him later this year :0


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

last laff bike magazine feature 
magazine comes out in soon


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 3 2008, 07:34 PM~12051123
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD
> *



thanks heres another pic from the feature


----------



## DoneDeal82 R.O. (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 6 2008, 07:49 PM~11795778
> *23 pieces were cut for the LV show all those 23 pieces were engraved and 2 tone in one week talk about fast turn around  i will leave to vegas on friday o and i forgot one for from mannys that makes 24pieces
> 
> this will complete  NBK and the shirts will be made after the show and put on sale
> ...


was up homie do u have any parts 4 sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 3 2008, 06:45 PM~12051229
> *thanks heres another pic from the feature
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 6 2008, 08:28 PM~12084781
> *was up homie do u have any parts 4 sale
> *


sorry bro my bike is now complete all parts I didn't need are gone


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Nice bike Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt for being the only lowrider bike on display for exibition at the tattoo expo in miami beach this Friday Saturday n Sunday only a few cars,choppers,hotrods and lowrider cars are pick to show I was the only bike picked and cone with a magzine feature first time showing the bike at home pics soon


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Congrats homie


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 9 2009, 09:56 AM~12651779
> *Congrats homie
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 9 2009, 10:25 AM~12651991
> *
> *


  congratz


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT for best display LMAO


----------



## RIP_representive (Aug 3, 2007)

2009 Miami Tattoo Expo...only bike on display NBK.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

thats cool congrats


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

pics form tattoo expo


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

can you see the skulls in backround its called detail... 
ill be updating NBK website later this week with more pics from the tattoo expo and from the car show this weeked or you can checkout streetdesirez.com for more pics


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

* CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!! 

We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!

COME OUT and FLAUNT YOUR RIDE at the only MIAMI HANGOUT for CUSTOM CARS and BIKES!!!! 
DON'T MISS OUT, THIS IS A GREAT EVENT!! 

Calendars will be SALE, so get them while they last!!!!!
HANGOUT STARTS at 7p.m. till close!!!!

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO!!!

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 26 2009, 10:14 PM~12823816
> *pics form tattoo expo
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

where did you get the tires made at?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

The lettering I did myself the vogue style were done by chris at fantasy toys not hard to do I'm doing some to replace the one I have now


----------



## MostEnviedMami 3o5 (Aug 23, 2004)

tight pinstriping


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 9 2009, 08:50 AM~12651714
> *ttt for being the only lowrider bike on display for exibition at the tattoo expo in miami beach  this Friday Saturday n Sunday only a few cars,choppers,hotrods and lowrider cars are  pick to show I was the only bike  picked and cone with a magzine feature first time showing the bike at home  pics soon
> *


Which magazine was it?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

the magazine is called streetdesirez magazine heres the web site streetdesirez.com


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 26 2009, 09:14 PM~12823816
> *pics form tattoo expo
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN uffin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

has to be the best bike that came out in 08 in my opinion


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 07:37 AM~13037391
> *has to be the best bike that came out in 08 in my opinion
> *


 thanks just in between Denver and LV we spent about 2gs + on it on rims,paint,all the new parts that were changed from Tampa ,chrome,gold,and engraving


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

GOOD JOB :thumbsup: THE BIKE LOOKS TIGHT OVERALL


----------



## Lovely88 (Aug 17, 2009)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:worship: T-T-T


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lovely88_@Aug 17 2009, 12:22 PM~14793418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siiccccccccccckkkkkkk :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

NBK 2008

Tampa LRM

2nd place radical
best paint

Denver

1st place best of show 
1st place radical 
best display 
best paint
best engraving
best plating
best use of accesories

LRM LV super show

3rd place best of show
3rd place radical 
Best display
Los magnificos super show TX

2nd place best of show
2nd place radical

2009 

Only Lowrider bike on display at Miami beach tattoo expo

King of the Streets show

1st place best of show bike

I did what I wanted with NBK n came home with the only bike from MIAMI to place at LV LRM super show what's nexts.... Trike??? 
Thanks for evryone who gave props on the bike 
To those who never beat NBK you never will


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14821597
> *NBK 2008
> 
> Tampa LRM
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 19 2009, 08:03 PM~14821597
> *NBK 2008
> 
> Tampa LRM
> ...


Hey wus up bro ..u should start that trike .. :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ttt for RIP customs Here's an update on what I been up to Didnt Want to start another topic on me so keeping it OG with NBKFirst one was done with the help of good FL friend toyshop the other two are frames done by me for friends / customers in the works for can't post detail pics so this is all you get


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Oldschool nbk before we started to show it







To when it went on a killing spree


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Dzine book came out the this year


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Fork bars I bent for a 12" because I Don't Like str8 forks they might be for sale


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Fork bars I bent for a 12" because I Don't Like str8 forks they might be for sale


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Danny, looking good bro, looking good, great to have you back


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Newest project 26" OG stamp dyno


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Danny, looking good bro, looking good, great to have you back


Thanks bro like I said I just been laying low there's one project I won't post pics of till it's done and out you know what it is I do this for the RIP family n young ones starting them off early into this lowrider Life Style


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro like I said I just been laying low there's one project I won't post pics of till it's done and out you know what it is I do this for the RIP family n young ones starting them off early into this lowrider Life Style


hell yea bro, I hear ya


haha, just saw the post with you all cheesy faced smiled up in the dzine book, haha.. thats whats up


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

One more I put my hands on first bike with chrome trims on the frame Like perfect scoreI did not do the complete Frame it was Sent to me no painted I added and removed some stuff that wasn't wanted on it took care of all the parts plating engraving paint n minor mods to the frame


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yea that's me bro


PedaLScraperZ said:


> hell yea bro, I hear yahaha, just saw the post with you all cheesy faced smiled up in the dzine book, haha.. thats whats up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> One more I put my hands on first bike with chrome trims on the frame Like perfect scoreI did not do the complete Frame it was Sent to me no painted I added and removed some stuff that wasn't wanted on it took care of all the parts plating engraving paint n minor mods to the frame


 Sick...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

just went through all these pages again..... Danny u always repp this city to the fullest!! NBK will always be one of the best.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you bro your doing good things with your kids too


PINK86REGAL said:


> just went through all these pages again..... Danny u always repp this city to the fullest!! NBK will always be one of the best.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks bro


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Sick...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is the diplay for sale it would go good with lil cherry bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> is the diplay for sale it would go good with lil cherry bike


ughhh!!!! don't think you want the display unless you need a chandelier to go with it 

pics coming wait one


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

X2 sorry bro went with the bike


PedaLScraperZ said:


> ughhh!!!! don't think you want the display unless you need a chandelier to go with it pics coming wait one


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo Danny, check your cell in a couple minutes for a few secret pics of something I'm working on for Blue Crush.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 371523
> View attachment 371524
> View attachment 371525


no afence but what a waste of a perfectly good bike display. :thumbsdown: now the only way youll see it is if you fly to chicago and stair at the celing...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ughhh!!!! don't think you want the display unless you need a chandelier to go with it pics coming wait one


lol what a waste


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't disagree but once it was out of my hands there's nothing I could do about it


PASSIONATE63 said:


> no afence but what a waste of a perfectly good bike display. :thumbsdown: now the only way youll see it is if you fly to chicago and stair at the celing...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> I don't disagree but once it was out of my hands there's nothing I could do about it


its cool. you had no idea he was going to turn it into a piece of furniture. :happysad:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Other projects in the works 12" for my. Nephew and a 20" frame 20" slick tires of that bike are for sale also the 12" bent forks









This will be my nephews nothing special going on this maybe paint n frame with stock parts since he will be riding


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats a nice bike bro those rimz look like they came off profecy bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> thats a nice bike bro those rimz look like they came off profecy bike


Yes they did bro so did the steering wheel


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

goes good with bike


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

How much do those 20" slick tires go for?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ClassicPlayer said:


> How much do those 20" slick tires go for?


here's a search I did on eBay For schwinn sting ray slick tires it's 20x2.125 only have one give me an offer with shipping n it's yourshttp://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Schwinn+Stingray+Krate+20x2+125+Bicycle+Slick+Tire


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

i was asking because i think i have one in my garage.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

This was a bad ass bike. Looks like Dezine bought up almost all the bad ass bikes. All the heavy hitters got turned into art


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

do you still have sweat an sour


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Picked this frame up from someone on here, started work on then stop to work on someones frame picked it back up did a tank then another frame came in for me to do , I'mBow finishe with that bike and can now finish this up not sure if to make it a trike or not here's some pics of progress














Here's the black n white pic from last week when I started back on it







Skirts will be boxed in and will also be doing some 3D stuff with metal not bondo


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Same here I didn't bought the tire but from the eBay search they can go up to $38, whoever wants it let me know pay for shipping/ packing n it's yours


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

X2 money talks Dzine is a good guy worked with him in a few projects from time to time


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a few pics of it, but won't post without the owners ok


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

My personal project but it's for sale at any time just doing this one for fun not doing anything crazy to it


ripsta85 said:


> Picked this frame up from someone on here, started work on then stop to work on someones frame picked it back up did a tank then another frame came in for me to do , I'mBow finishe with that bike and can now finish this up not sure if to make it a trike or not here's some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Did you get my e-mail?


Didn't see it at first because it went to my spam mail thanks for the info I'll post pics once it's done, thanks again


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:nice work homie


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> do you still have sweat an sour


 No Dezine bought it, last I knew it was in Paris France


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:nice work homie


Thank you bro I have a good crew that helps out in keeping the bikes at a low cost build from engraving eddy at ( eddyshandengraving.com),to paint, parts and plating and some fab work.here's some pics of my painters work, most of the work is done in house only the plating goes out. If anyone needs help with there build or needs something done hit me up I'm always down to help or build a bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

wet-n-wild said:


> No Dezine bought it, last I knew it was in Paris France


There's some pics of it in his book


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


> Thank you bro I have a good crew that helps out in keeping the bikes at a low cost build from engraving eddy at ( eddyshandengraving.com),to paint, parts and plating and some fab work.here's some pics of my painters work, most of the work is done in house only the plating goes out. If anyone needs help with there build or needs something done hit me up I'm always down to help or build a bike


 Very nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> No Dezine bought it, last I knew it was in Paris France


 thats cool bro i hope you got wat you were asking for it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ripsta85 said:


> Thank you bro I have a good crew that helps out in keeping the bikes at a low cost build from engraving eddy at ( eddyshandengraving.com),to paint, parts and plating and some fab work.here's some pics of my painters work, most of the work is done in house only the plating goes out. If anyone needs help with there build or needs something done hit me up I'm always down to help or build a bike


 thats realy nice bro


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> thats realy nice bro


Thanks bro should have two bike frames done soon painted by him


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


> There's some pics of it in his book


CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS OF IT? DEZINE ONLY SENT ME ONE PIC OF IT



CE 707 said:


> thats cool bro i hope you got wat you were asking for it


I CAN'T COMPLAIN, I COULD HAVE PROBABLY GOTTEN MORE BUT I JUST WANTED IT GONE AND OUT OF THE WAY AND TO SOMEONE THAT COULD APPRECIATE IT AND WOULD TAKE CARE OF IT.



ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro should have two bike frames done soon painted by him


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Check out his website there's some pics there


wet-n-wild said:


> CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS OF IT? DEZINE ONLY SENT ME ONE PIC OF ITI CAN'T COMPLAIN, I COULD HAVE PROBABLY GOTTEN MORE BUT I JUST WANTED IT GONE AND OUT OF THE WAY AND TO SOMEONE THAT COULD APPRECIATE IT AND WOULD TAKE CARE OF IT.CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

There's good pics on his site. He changed the rims


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHATS THE WEB SITE CALLED?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

wet-n-wild said:


> WHATS THE WEB SITE CALLED?


Pm sent


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


> Pm sent


 Thanks


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

1989 schwinn pixie OG 16" bike haven't seen many 16" girls frame going to candy the frame no mods, some engraving and adding forks,handle bars


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ripsta85 said:


> 1989 schwinn pixie OG 16" bike haven't seen many 16" girls frame going to candy the frame no mods, some engraving and adding forks,handle bars


I have one of those. modded the tank and painted it the same pink with clear effex metallic clear on top.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ClassicPlayer said:


> I have one of those. modded the tank and painted it the same pink with clear effex metallic clear on top.


16" too? Post a pic I'll like to see some ideas, I dont want to mod this one up you dont see them everyday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> 1989 schwinn pixie OG 16" bike haven't seen many 16" girls frame going to candy the frame no mods, some engraving and adding forks,handle bars


vetty vetty nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks bro, here's an update on a 20" girls bike in the works but for sale going to add some lights to it and finish up the tank 












PedaLScraperZ said:


> vetty vetty nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

both looking good these coming out in 2012???


ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro, here's an update on a 20" girls bike in the works but for sale going to add some lights to it and finish up the tank





ripsta85 said:


>


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks yes both will be out in 2012 the 12" I's my nephews not going to be a radical it will be his dail bike will ride it all the times going stock on the parts, the girls frame I'm not sure if it will we a trike or not don't really have anything lined up for it but it's for sale


lesstime said:


> both looking good these coming out in 2012???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool cant wait to see i like that 16inch that you posted on the last page also i wish i whould have kept the one i had


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks that pink 16" is my nieces, should also be out next year I'll just be painting and engraving it not mods or custom parts, those are rare to find cool little bike 


lesstime said:


> cool cant wait to see i like that 16inch that you posted on the last page also i wish i whould have kept the one i had


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wow yougoing to town on getting a few built this winter huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ripsta85 said:


> 1989 schwinn pixie OG 16" bike haven't seen many 16" girls frame going to candy the frame no mods, some engraving and adding forks,handle bars


I did a custom one of those a few years back for Top Dogs. But I think he sold it so I never seen it done.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lol it's for the kids bro love them too much to say no to them 



lesstime said:


> wow yougoing to town on getting a few built this winter huh


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Would like to see it there's only a hand full I seen 16" plus you do great work 


socios b.c. prez said:


> I did a custom one of those a few years back for Top Dogs. But I think he sold it so I never seen it done.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

almost ready for paint and body work just need to finish up a few things, any one wants to buy it let me know it will be painted once done I can have it done with any color, comes with patterns and pinstripes

Before










After


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ripsta85 said:


> Would like to see it there's only a hand full I seen 16" plus you do great work


I will post pics this weekend for ya.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Body work almost done should be in primer soon










body work started on the 20" get it to you choice of color before it gets sprayed/ sold









Took the 16" a part to clean up some factory welds, and for the new parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Danny, my *****.......

Great to see you back in action putting in work bro




Hows the baby bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool lil 12" frame..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Baby is doing great bro thanks for asking now I need to start on his bike now that my niece and nephews bike is almost done , how have you been


PedaLScraperZ said:


> Danny, my *****.......
> 
> Great to see you back in action putting in work bro
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you bro,yours is one of the top 12" for me,this build wont have much custom parts, I'm almost done with the bars should have some pics up soon


78mc said:


> Cool lil 12" frame..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Baby is doing great bro thanks for asking now I need to start on his bike now that my niece and nephews bike is almost done , how have you been


text message sent, lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Thank you bro,yours is one of the top 12" for me,this build wont have much custom parts, I'm almost done with the bars should have some pics up soon


Thanks bro. But its my son's bike. Its starting to look different. Custom peadals,seat & handle bars. I'm thinking about taking off the training wheels???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Taking off the training wheels n letting him pedal on his own huh good deal I'll buy them from you if you decide to sell then with the little fenders 



78mc said:


> Thanks bro. But its my son's bike. Its starting to look different. Custom peadals,seat & handle bars. I'm thinking about taking off the training wheels???


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Taking off the training wheels n letting him pedal on his own huh good deal I'll buy them from you if you decide to sell then with the little fenders


He is still too small. But I think it looks better without them. I might be selling them by this weekend..I'll let you know..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> He is still too small. But I think it looks better without them. I might be selling them by this weekend..I'll let you know..


Cool


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

D that lil frame is SIIIIIIIIIICK!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> D that lil frame is SIIIIIIIIIICK!!!


Thanks bro 

There's lots of guest on here for those that are not layitlow members hit me up at [email protected] if you see anything you need


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


>


looking fantastic D


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


>


Sweet...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


>


im excited to see the fineshed product.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> im excited to see the fineshed product.


Thanks bro won't be nothing radical, but a cool daily bike for him to ride going stock on the parts leaving it simple for when he gets older and adds his own touch to it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro won't be nothing radical, but a cool daily bike for him to ride going stock on the parts leaving it simple for when he gets older and adds his own touch to it


thats what its about. :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thats what its about. :thumbsup:


That's right bro, plus it might get a first scratch on its first ride knowing kids he's going to have it thrown around hes only 1 1/2 right now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> That's right bro, plus it might get a first scratch on its first ride knowing kids he's going to have it thrown around hes only 1 1/2 right now


lol true. just got to hope he dosent learn of what a bike ramp is and try to jump it with the bike.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> lol true. just got to hope he dosent learn of what a bike ramp is and try to jump it with the bike.


Yea


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ewww wee! u already know,cuz. this is a BAD lil bike!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> ewww wee! u already know,cuz. this is a BAD lil bike!


That's right bro it's all for the kids and seeing them ride, enjoy and scratch the hell out of it running around with it.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone needs any frame work done hit me up I can take take care of anything from mods to paint, engraving and parts


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Looking good...


Thanks bro, This frame was done so that it has a old school feel, great job by toyshop, RIP customs, Crato schwinn1966 for parts and evry one else who contribute to this build


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


>


VERY NICE!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

wet-n-wild said:


> VERY NICE!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro, This frame was done so that it has a old school feel, great job by toyshop, RIP customs, Crato schwinn1966 for parts and evry one else who contribute to this build


:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Almost ready for paint


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Had to pic up this bad ass 12" from the homie, good deal couldn't let it go going to add some custom parts on this one also picked up another 12" huffy from schwinn1966 this bike Is extremely hard to find They were only made for one year going to keep that one without mods, just repaint and parts willing to sale one for the right offer, the other will be for my son if not both of them will be his one for show and one to ride


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally found a pic of the 16" frame I made.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice looks good bro, we want to leave our 16" without mods since we haven't seen much around,having a hard time taking out the kick stand what's the best way I usually cut them out never use them 


socios b.c. prez said:


> I finally found a pic of the 16" frame I made.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Nice looks good bro, we want to leave our 16" without mods since we haven't seen much around,having a hard time taking out the kick stand what's the best way I usually cut them out never use them


Vise grips. Hook one end on the kick stand & the other end on the bracket that is welded to the kick stand where you screw in the fender. The washer on the kick stand sure go in. . Then pull the pin out @ the bottom of the stand kick & it sure come out.....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Vise grips. Hook one end on the kick stand & the other end on the bracket that is welded to the kick stand where you screw in the fender. The washer on the kick stand sure go in. . Then pull the pin out @ the bottom of the stand kick & it sure come out.....


Thanks bro I'll try it out today


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

kicking ass Danny, lovin it... coming back hard as hell.....

by the way I got my last two parts for b.c. today. just talked to eddy, he's hooking me up with speedy for some chrome. I'll be sending em back out tomorrow


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sounds good bro, you got good people working on you bike


PedaLScraperZ said:


> kicking ass Danny, lovin it... coming back hard as hell.....
> 
> by the way I got my last two parts for b.c. today. just talked to eddy, he's hooking me up with speedy for some chrome. I'll be sending em back out tomorrow


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Nices


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ehecatl said:


> Nices


Thank bro should have some more updated soon


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro, This frame was done so that it has a old school feel, great job by toyshop, RIP customs, Crato schwinn1966 for parts and evry one else who contribute to this build



Thanks Dany and to everyone for their hard work on this bike.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sick as always


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

undercover231322 said:


> Thanks Dany and to everyone for their hard work on this bike.


This project could not have been done without out the father of Lil Nick / my brother , now is time for us to build him a ramp for him to start doing tricks on it


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Swagelok Fittings nuclear grade


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Swagelok Fittings nuclear grade


yea buddy


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> Looking good!


Thanks


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yea buddy


Thanks bro its not for me did it for a customer


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

that is dope bro, loving those wide rims, is that a dyno???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes sir stamp dyno OG American made


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Yes sir stamp dyno OG American made


god bless america, lol


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> god bless america, lol


X2 bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not all dynos are made in Taiwan Most of early stamp dynos were made in USA this is a 1992 dyno USA made GT later outsource to Taiwan an other places those are not stamp dyno


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:rimshot: right back at you bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ripsta85 said:


> :rimshot: right back at you bro


I know, it was a joke buddy relax. Your frame looks awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

No offence taken, I know my stuff and know what I got dynos are hard to find should be going to paint this week just need to finish the skirts rims will be powder coated


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ripsta85 said:


> No offence taken, I know my stuff and know what I got dynos are hard to find should be going to paint this week just need to finish the skirts rims will be powder coated


I am actually looking for a dyno head set now. Im looking for there larger cups, trust me I know dyno stuff is hard to come by.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Paint or powder coat?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hit me up for all your powder coating need. No job too small or big. Offer paint matching candies ect whatever you need frames starting at $100 any color 16" looks better than paint no drips over spray all that stuff you get from paint


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Paint or powder coat?


danny, that color is off the hook


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> Paint or powder coat?


Looks chingon homie i like it!! Looks like the base my frame has


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> danny, that color is off the hook


Thanks bro it powder coated looks sick in person this is for my neice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> danny, that color is off the hook


Thanks bro it powder coated looks sick in person this is for my neice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> Looks chingon homie i like it!! Looks like the base my frame has


Thanks finally got back to my neices bike should be done this month


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Like Glass


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro it powder coated looks sick in person this is for my neice


yea buddy, your neice is gonna be very happy


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

My neices 16" 









My 26" dyno


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

NBK- 2? :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

undercover231322 said:


> NBK- 2? :dunno:


:x:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

undercover231322 said:


>


1 piece handle bar & goose neck. Very nice.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> 1 piece handle bar & goose neck. Very nice.


x2 looks great all put together


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks Danny, franky I got help from mike and Anthony in the build all the parts came from anthony overall the bike looks great for my nephews first lowrider bike that will get lots of use his sisters bike should be done in the next week or so


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Just in time for her birthday my nieces bike is done its exactly why she wanted pink and purple she will love rhis bike Will have some pics of them in the sun just before I deliver the bikes To my niece and nephew


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bikes are hella clean bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

undercover231322 said:


>


That purple is tight


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

57 belair stroller


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bike fender


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Bike fender


looks good, is that for sale??


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

It's Johnny said:


> looks good, is that for sale??


Not for sale bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Man, you haven't been here in a min..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Man, you haven't been here in a min..


What's up bro yea I been ghost for a while I don't really post much too much work going


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> What's up bro yea I been ghost for a while I don't really post much too much work going


Working on some new parts for my son's bike & getting ready to take apart my bike. So I can do the gold over. Going to show it @ the L.A show in July. Haven't showed it since '98..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Working on some new parts for my son's bike & getting ready to take apart my bike. So I can do the gold over. Going to show it @ the L.A show in July. Haven't showed it since '98..


Good stuff bro your bikes are all clean, you should clear re gold so it won't fade and it keeps it look good for a long time, whoever does your plating shoul be able to do it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Good stuff bro your bikes are all clean, you should clear re gold so it won't fade and it keeps it look good for a long time, whoever does your plating shoul be able to do it


Thanks bro.. I clear my gold parts 17 years ago. So I think I got my moneys worth..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Thanks bro.. I clear my gold parts 17 years ago. So I think I got my moneys worth..


Wow that's the way to go 17 year can't. Beat that


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Wow that's the way to go 17 year can't. Beat that


My parts aren't faded.. But just love the look of fresh gold... What is that fender for?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

The fender is for a 26" dyno stretch cruiser


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

haha nicccce


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks franky


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Air tank, air bleeder, switch, cylinder stainless hardline all with swagelok fittings quick and easy


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Finished


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

wheels we did for my dyno some pinstriping and gold leafing after the powder coating


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep posting them pics, I know you have plenty more


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking sick homie.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Looking sick homie.


Thanks bro


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice dyno :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks good!!! I had a custom leather tool bag made for my sons bike too.. He thinks he is a biker.. LOL!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Looks good!!! I had a custom leather tool bag made for my sons bike too.. He thinks he is a biker.. LOL!!


Lol kids are great in the tool bag there's a battery for the actuator, I will be adding another battery in the rear seat roll as well for the LED lights I'm adding


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Lol kids are great in the tool bag there's a battery for the actuator, I will be adding another battery in the rear seat roll as well for the LED lights I'm adding


 :thumbsup: I had custom leather-tool bag, grips, rear belts & seat made. That shit isn't cheap... But you got to pay to play with the big boys.....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> :thumbsup: I had custom leather-tool bag, grips, rear belts & seat made. That shit isn't cheap... But you got to pay to play with the big boys.....


Yes bro not cheat my seat is simple but leather the seat itself cost more than $100 if you go with brooks company seats and bags your looking at the easily going over 200 on a seat My tool ba is one from a motor cycle 9 1/2" x4" the ones for thy have for bicycles are too small on a 26"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ripsta85 said:


> Air tank, air bleeder, switch, cylinder stainless hardline all with swagelok fittings quick and easy


Where did you get those fittings and how much do they go for?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Where did you get those fittings and how much do they go for?


I got the fittings from work, there's no need to flare the lines no leaks you can find them on eBay the price rages from 10-30 on bulk fittings you can also check the swagelok website


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


> I got the fittings from work, there's no need to flare the lines no leaks you can find them on eBay the price rages from 10-30 on bulk fittings you can also check the swagelok website


Swagelok = baller status. Lol. 
My company makes the seals for those fittings. Expensive stuff.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ripsta85 said:


> I got the fittings from work, there's no need to flare the lines no leaks you can find them on eBay the price rages from 10-30 on bulk fittings you can also check the swagelok website


Coo thanks.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Swagelok = baller status. Lol.
> My company makes the seals for those fittings. Expensive stuff.


Lol yea they are expensive those are the only fittings we use at work so they are somewhat easy to get for me if I had to pay for them I wouldn't have any


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Yes bro not cheat my seat is simple but leather the seat itself cost more than $100 if you go with brooks company seats and bags your looking at the easily going over 200 on a seat My tool ba is one from a motor cycle 9 1/2" x4" the ones for thy have for bicycles are too small on a 26"


 Yeah my son's seat ran me almost $200. I to get the tool bag custom made because the bike is too small....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good bro lookin good


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT for RIP customz
I want to see you hitting that switch


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

undercover231322 said:


> TTT for RIP customz
> I want to see you hitting that switch


Will take a better video of the bike soon along with the switch , thanks for the props franky this projects was a fun build nothing crazy but still a head turner attracts people into lowriders and also people who are not into lowriders and still has a few things you haven't seen on lowrider bikes like the 26x2.5" rims front and back suicide 3 speed shifter and an electric setup, put the other projects on hold for now to finish this one I don't have time to travel to the west coast for a lowrider show for now too much work going on right now so its not worth it for me to finish up my other project the bike is a little over 7 feet long true stamp dyno


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

78mc said:


> Yeah my son's seat ran me almost $200. I to get the tool bag custom made because the bike is too small....


 Yea they are up there I had the same problem with the tool bag except the first one I bought was too small didn't look right so I bought the motorcycle one I have now


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Check out the YouTube vid

http://youtu.be/bM6RrntUwR4


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

New vid led lights installed 

http://youtu.be/gg83hueN89g


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! Really clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Quick mock up real big boy cylinder 7/16 rod not your 1/4 rod I seen people with me personally 1/4 is too weak you will run the risk of it bending on you this one here is 7/16 high strength steel drilled the fork ring to match for a direct bolt on


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

This Crown will not be used enjoy


http://youtu.be/9SWbFArfrNQ


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ripsta85 said:


> This Crown will not be used enjoy
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/9SWbFArfrNQ


:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

3.5oz tank


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Quick Christmas build for my son nothing special going with banana seat I have one form a lil tiger but have to fabricate once due to time and condition of it


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I started this project last week right now rhe frame is in powder coating 

Cut the chain guard to make it look more OG


Here's where I started with the seat


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

This is the final out come before it was sent to powder coating, c/c bar was cut down from a 16"


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Seat done


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking good bro.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you here's s pic with the c/c bar cut


----------

